# A/S/L?! LIKE TOTALLY! Statisitical purposes



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I was wondering how old everyone is? LOL So what's your ASL? haha I haven't typed that in sooo long.... 

I am 23 will be 24 July 2nd! I guess that puts me towards the "mid 20's"


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm 20! isnt ASL supposed to be Age, Sex, Location? or am i just crazy? LOL


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

good idea  excited to see it


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

23, will be 24 in July.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm 23. lol.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

27, will be 28 Sept 1st! Female, located in NE TN (bordering KY/VA/NC/).


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> I'm 20! isnt ASL supposed to be Age, Sex, Location? or am i just crazy? LOL


Yes it is! LOL I just thought of it when asking everyone's age. You can add your sex and location if you like.... But I'm pretty sure your a chick from... Michigan?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i put late 20's.. i'm 29 and i'll be 30 on May 15th


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm 26 going on 27 in June


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

OMG megatron I haven't read ASL in so long lmao a blast from the past I'm 24


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Twenty fo'.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG you are a bunch of puppies!! I use to be the young one..... not anymore!!! lol
I am 29 OMG going on 30!! Female of course  and live in NM.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Go Mid 20 Females hahahahaha!
24/F/CA


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

im still a young 34, male middle t.n.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I'll be 17 this summer if I make it.


----------



## rednose420 (Mar 2, 2010)

20 will be 21 july 13th!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

buzhunter said:


> I'll be 17 this summer if I make it.


Im 12
just ask my wife!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

rednose420 said:


> 20 will be 21 july 13th!!


Ohhh Enjoy it!!! Because after you hit 21...then you hit 22... then 23 you start feeling old... LOL


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm 21 in Tampa y0! I feel old though. I already have a house and pretty much married, the only thing next is just the paper work and a wedding.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lolz yea i think it's pretty obvious that im a girl from Michigan


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> I'm 21 in Tampa y0! I feel old though. I already have a house and pretty much married, the only thing next is just the paper work and a wedding.


hey im right there with ya! we own our house, got the two dogs, are engaged, going to do the married thing soon and we just signed our first car loan! LOL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> I'm 21 in Tampa y0! I feel old though. I already have a house and pretty much married, the only thing next is just the paper work and a wedding.


Unless you get her knocked up first!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> hey im right there with ya! we own our house, got the two dogs, are engaged, going to do the married thing soon and we just signed our first car loan! LOL


Were not engaged....yet. We've been together 5 years. But I told her when I do get her an engagment ring it will be a million times better than her bestfriends wedding ring since she was throwing it in everyones face. So I will be going to Tiffany and Co. LOL. Wedding prob wont be until mid to late 20s



Shes Got Heart said:


> Unless you get her knocked up first!


No way!!!! I'm not a kid person. I helped raise my twin neices and after those two I've had my share. Enzo is my kid, I'll eventually get him a sister. Hopefully later this year.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

hmm 25, I will be 25 again this year too.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> hmm 25, I will be 25 again this year too.


Thats awesome!!! Did you find the fountain of youth?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I will not continuously remind yall how OLD I am ...... pffffft


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Im 21 and female from Victorville California


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm 25, 26 mid-July.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Were not engaged....yet. We've been together 5 years. But I told her when I do get her an engagment ring it will be a million times better than her bestfriends wedding ring since she was throwing it in everyones face. So I will be going to Tiffany and Co. LOL. Wedding prob wont be until mid to late 20s
> 
> No way!!!! I'm not a kid person. I helped raise my twin neices and after those two I've had my share. Enzo is my kid, I'll eventually get him a sister. Hopefully later this year.


You better be careful! If you haven't noticed there's something in the GP water cooler... hahaha There are so many pregnant ladies on here now they had to start a "family room" section on the forum for all our baby talk! :rofl:


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Ohhh Enjoy it!!! Because after you hit 21...then you hit 22... then 23 you start feeling old... LOL


Oh boy isn't that the truth.

I have a bad habit of forgetting how old I am. I keep wanting to say I'm 22 or 23 . I'm already 24 and turning 25 in Sept. 25!!!!  The only good thing about turning 25 is that your car insurance drops a bit!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Whoa lots of you are young Im' 30..m northern va hung like a fire fly


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh yeah car insurance! Woohoo!!! lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Czar said:


> Whoa lots of you are young Im' 30..m northern va hung like a fire fly


I thought you were 15............ :rofl:


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> You better be careful! If you haven't noticed there's something in the GP water cooler... hahaha There are so many pregnant ladies on here now they had to start a "family room" section on the forum for all our baby talk! :rofl:


Hahaha, thats how it is at my job. Everyone is getting prego. I think were in another baby boom. Im really tempted to go get snipped, but the woman would kill me. If I want any kids I would just go a borrow my neices for about an hour or two and then they will remind me why I never want to have kids


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Thats awesome!!! Did you find the fountain of youth?


mmm mmm, nope.. I just got it like that!  lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I thought you were 15............ :rofl:


tstttttttttttttttttt


----------



## 95cobrasvt (Mar 6, 2010)

Great...I feel so old now...We are the oldest to vote at late 30's.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Im 21, 22 in october F/NZ


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> hmm 25, I will be 25 again this year too.


LMAO I was 25 for two years now I wish I would have stayed 27 for another 3 years!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I was wondering how old everyone is? LOL So what's your ASL? haha I haven't typed that in sooo long....
> 
> I am 23 will be 24 July 2nd! I guess that puts me towards the "mid 20's"


I could not tell you what I did when I was 23......lol!! Been so long ago...lol. I will be 33 this year in May.

Got alot of young'uns on here!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

AFTER 21 IT'S ALL DOWN HILL ANYWAYS....LOL


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Ohhh Enjoy it!!! Because after you hit 21...then you hit 22... then 23 you start feeling old... LOL


Indeed... I can't believe 20 was 3 years ago for me already.. Boy how the time flies! :/

I'm disliking this going up in numbers already


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

hahaha... 24 here 25 in October  female... Washington for now... but i kinda have this new thing where i move around every 9 months or so...  i know this site has some old-er birds that haven't checked in on the pole yet- or they lied  hahaha... kinda waitin to see how many older n wisers we have here...


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

what day in oct beccaboo?


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> what day in oct beccaboo?


 the third  theres lotsa october babies here too!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah.. im the 29th of oct.  ............... but ill just be 25 again.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

aww I'm a baby, 
19 years old.
FEMALE.
Warshington.
lol


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Cool! mine is the 6th Oct my best friends is the 3rd


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> Cool! mine is the 6th Oct my best friends is the 3rd


YAY!!! now you will remember to wish me happy bday  hahaha. i know a few other of the girls are october babies i just dont member which ones... but czar n staffydaddy are too. its a good month


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

20 will be 21 June 24th ... WOO Finally I can LEGALLY drink!!! Uhm..Female obviously...North Louisianna


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> I'll be 17 this summer if I make it.





redog said:


> Im 12
> just ask my wife!


Yeah right you old farts!!!



meganc66 said:


> hey im right there with ya! we own our house, got the two dogs, are engaged, going to do the married thing soon and we just signed our first car loan! LOL


You bought a house BEFORE buying your first car.....whoa!



Nizmosmommy said:


> aww I'm a baby,
> 19 years old.
> FEMALE.
> Warshington.
> lol


LMFAO, you said WaRshington. My mom says it like that, she's from Montana. Hee hee!

I will be 29 in August, and then I will cease to age. 

I am also in Washington


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah like I needed to feel any older then I already did.
I'm 30,female,and I live in North Carolina baby!Go Tarheels!!!!! Well maybe not this season......lmao


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

i am 21, im a girl (now with white, black and pink hair), and i live in montreal, in canada


----------

